
Ask HN: What did you do at your job 5 years ago that is now automated? - elayabharath
The media tends to about jobs being automated (typically by &quot;AI&quot;) in a big way, but I want to get a sense of how the HN community senses it from the ground up.<p>What would be some of the examples &#x2F; parts of your job 3 to 5 years back is automated.<p>They could be as simple as using prettier for your code, AWS certificate manager than dedicated hours to manage certificates, all the way to chatbots to handle customer queries or beyond.
======
rjzotti
After in-depth data exploration and feature engineering I often spent hours or
days experimenting with various sklearn models and performing hyper parameter
grid search. Now I use an open source package, TPOT
([https://epistasislab.github.io/tpot/](https://epistasislab.github.io/tpot/)),
that fully automates not only grid search but also selection of the learning
algorithm (SVM, Random Forest, K-NN, etc). If your data set is small enough
for sklearn, then you should not be writing sklearn code manually.

For those that are interested, TPOT uses evolutionary algorithms to perform
its search.

